# Приступы боли в ноге



## Sol-fasol (2 Мар 2014)

Всем добрый день!
Почти 2 года назад прооперировалась по поводу грыжи Л4-Л5, был парез, онемение пятки и 3 пальцев на ноге. Восстановление шло очень медленно, много занималась ходьбой, разрабатывала ногу. Нога восстановилась, но не до конца. Сейчас стали мучать меня приступы резкой, схваткообразной боли в онемевшей части ноги, пятке или пальцах или в районе подушечек под пальцами - раньше считала, что оживает нерв, даже радовалась, но однажды, после целого дня таких "схваток" не выдержала накопившейся боли и выпила сильное обезболивающее, с тех пор при первых признаках боли пью его. Вот сегодня ночью проснулась от этих приступов, боль очень сильная, как будто кто-то берет пальцами нерв и очень сильно сжимает, держит 3-4 секунды и отпускает, полностью. Но за эти 3-4 секунды схожу с ума. Подскажите, что со мной происходит? Что это за процессы? Причем, я догадываюсь, что нерв неправильно работает и что это последствия повреждения нерва, возможно операции, но хотелось бы конкретнее, что это за процесс и куда это все движется.


----------



## doc (2 Мар 2014)

Всё было бы намного проще, если бы за боль отвечали только нервы...
Чтобы ответить конкретно на ваш вопрос требуется как минимум врачебный осмотр.
Если отвечать в общих чертах - маловато информации, нужны выписки, снимки, заключения...

Разместите, пожалуйста, результаты обследований в своей теме (https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/).


----------



## Sol-fasol (2 Мар 2014)

А что еще? Я думала, так бывает довольно часто, неужели это такой редкий случай? И чем могут помочь выписки? Моя выписка 2-летней давности, тогда нога еще не болела. Снимки тоже старые, и потом, что снимать? Ногу? Или все подряд?


----------



## La murr (2 Мар 2014)

Sol-fasol написал(а):


> хотелось бы конкретнее, что это за процесс и куда это все движется.


*Sol-fasol*, у врачей нет возможности очного осмотра - аргументируя ответ, они основываются на предоставленные Вами сведения, описываемые Вами ощущения и опираются на собственный опыт и профессионализм.
Снимки, выписка старые? Покажите, что было.


----------



## Sol-fasol (2 Мар 2014)

Да я не столько прошу по моей ситуации ответить, сколько свой опыт описать, у кого в практике такое было. Понятно, что диагноз в интернете не поставить.


La murr написал(а):


> *Sol-fasol*, у врачей нет возможности очного осмотра - аргументируя ответ, они основываются на предоставленные Вами сведения, описываемые Вами ощущения и опираются на собственный опыт и профессионализм.
> Снимки, выписка старые? Покажите, что было.


А если такого опыта нет, то и мои старые снимки вряд ли чем-то помогут.
Я еще раз сформулирую вопрос: резкие схваткообразные боли в онемевшей части стопы. Что в этот момент происходит?


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (2 Мар 2014)

Вы написали: "... схваткообразной боли в онемевшей части ноги, пятке или пальцах или в районе подушечек под пальцами ...". Уточните: в онемевшей части ноги - это где, в какой её части (или  указанное вами "... в пятке или пальцах или в районе подушечек под пальцами" и есть эта часть ноги)? Присутствуют последние дни боль в пояснице, если да, то совпадает она с болями в ноге? Есть ли у Вас еще какие-либо заболевания, не относящиеся к спине? ... и я постараюсь понять причину боли и ответить на Ваш вопрос.


----------



## Sol-fasol (2 Мар 2014)

Олег Владимирович. написал(а):


> Вы написали: "... схваткообразной боли в онемевшей части ноги, пятке или пальцах или в районе подушечек под пальцами ...". Уточните: в онемевшей части ноги - это где, в какой её части (или  указанное вами "... в пятке или пальцах или в районе подушечек под пальцами" и есть эта часть ноги)? Присутствуют последние дни боль в пояснице, если да, то совпадает она с болями в ноге? Есть ли у Вас еще какие-либо заболевания, не относящиеся к спине? ... и я постараюсь понять причину боли и ответить на Ваш вопрос.


Спасибо. Да, боль в пятке, пальцах и в районе подушечек под пальцами, там, где давным-давно онемело, в одной какой-нибудь точке за приступ, приступы продолжаются полдня-день с перерывами между острой болью от 15 минут до часа. Например, сегодня это боль в пятке, в одной точке и так целый день. Неделю назад была боль в пальцах, тоже била током полдня. Болей в пояснице не было и нет, с болями в ноге не совпадают. В здоровой, не онемевшей части ноги болей тоже нет. Только онемевшие ткани. Другие заболевания… из неврологических? Или всех? Ну например, из тех, что досаждают, это хронический гайморит и невралгия тройничного нерва каждую зиму.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (2 Мар 2014)

Sol-fasol написал(а):


> Другие заболевания… из неврологических? Или всех? Ну например, из тех, что досаждают, это хронический гайморит и невралгия тройничного нерва каждую зиму.


Всех!


----------



## Sol-fasol (2 Мар 2014)

Сколиоз S-образный, плоскостопие (оперировали халлюкс), вены оперировали, миопия, раньше был холецистит, но диетами его изничтожила, аллергический ринит, гайморит, невралгия тройничного нерва. С шеей тоже проблемы были, делала МРТ - грыж нет, тогда сделала УЗИ: с одной стороны на 50% сужено кровоснабжение, бывают головокружения и обмороки, онемевали мизинец и безымянный пальцы на одной руке, потом, после курса лечения у реабилитолога практически отошли.

Такие боли появились через год после операции и соответственно, онемения и пареза. Первый год ничего такого не было.


----------



## Sol-fasol (6 Мар 2014)

А что же никто мне не отвечает? Неужели так не бывает?


----------



## ylianovich (7 Мар 2014)

Sol-fasol написал(а):


> Я еще раз сформулирую вопрос: резкие схваткообразные боли в онемевшей части стопы. Что в этот момент происходит?


Возможно - раздражение нерва, корешка - точно врач невролог определяет при очном осмотре ,+ дополнительные исследования-электронейромиография и др. при необходимости... Такие случаи встречаются и у оперированных пациентов, и у тех кто не оперировался...как элемент неправильного восстановления проведения нервного импульса...либо появления очага раздражения...  Посмотрите в нете регенерация периферических нервов после сдавления...., спраутинг - если интересно... 
В результате проводимого лечения (да и без лечения  ) обычно проходят... во всяком случае у всех пациентов которые ко мне обращались с похожей (возможно ?) проблемой, боли проходили...


----------



## Sol-fasol (7 Мар 2014)

ylianovich написал(а):


> Посмотрите в нете регенерация периферических нервов после сдавления...., спраутинг - если интересно...
> В результате проводимого лечения (да и без лечения  ) обычно проходят... во всяком случае у всех пациентов которые ко мне обращались с похожей (возможно ?) проблемой, боли проходили...



Большое спасибо! Погрузилась во чтение….
 А также приятно то, что проходит без лечения, ну и много там всего интересного! 
И за то, что к врачам не надо, тоже спасибо!


----------



## ylianovich (8 Мар 2014)

Sol-fasol написал(а):


> И за то, что к врачам не надо, тоже спасибо!


Прочитайте внимательно, я про то, что к врачам обращаться не надо не говорил...


----------



## Sol-fasol (9 Мар 2014)

ylianovich написал(а):


> В результате проводимого лечения (да и без лечения  ) обычно проходят...


Ну вот же, читала. Т.е. проходит без лечения. Зачем нам врач?


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (10 Мар 2014)

Прошу прощение за долгое ожидание моего ответа! Но к сожалению обстоятельства оказались выше моего желания как можно быстрее ответить на Ваш вопрос.

Есть основания для подозрения в отношении наличия у Вас так называемой стопы Мортона (патология не связана с неврологией) или невромы Мортона (метатарзалгия Мортона - неврологически-ортопедическая патология), которая для жизни абсолютно не опасна, но может значительно ухудшать качество жизни, вызывая невралгию Мортона. К сожалению подтвердить или исключить это заболевание возможно только в ходе непосредственной работы с пациентом и дообследования, поэтому могу посоветовать только лишь следующее: в корректной форме спросить у вашего лечащего врача (начните с невролога и ортопеда) о вашем подозрении в отношении наличия у Вас стопы и/или невромы Мортона.


----------



## Sol-fasol (11 Мар 2014)

Олег Владимирович. написал(а):


> Прошу прощение за долгое ожидание моего ответа! Но к сожалению обстоятельства оказались выше моего желания как можно быстрее ответить на Ваш вопрос.
> 
> Есть основания для подозрения в отношении наличия у Вас так называемой стопы Мортона (патология не связана с неврологией) или невромы Мортона (метатарзалгия Мортона - неврологически-ортопедическая патология), которая для жизни абсолютно не опасна, но может значительно ухудшать качество жизни, вызывая невралгию Мортона. К сожалению подтвердить или исключить это заболевание возможно только в ходе непосредственной работы с пациентом и дообследования, поэтому могу посоветовать только лишь следующее: в корректной форме спросить у вашего лечащего врача (начните с невролога и ортопеда) о вашем подозрении в отношении наличия у Вас стопы и/или невромы Мортона.


Большое спасибо за ответ! 
Но стопа Мортона (почитала) - это невралгия между 3 и 4 пальцами стопы, а у меня и в пятке, и в середине стопы и в мизинце стопы бывает... Особенно часто в пятке.  Но то, что приводит к этому заболеванию, я делаю - и каблуки ношу, и носок, бывает узкий... Но спрошу, при случае, у невролога, обязательно... Пока пью ибупрофен при приступах.


----------

